# vorsicht neues useflag in xorg-x111-6.8.0-r2

## schmutzfinger

Mal wieder so ein flag dessen nutzen mir verborgen bleibt. Ausser das ich jetzt nochmal neu baue, weil ich keine glxgears mehr habe. Dabei habe ich vorher extra das ChangeLog gelesen. Wenn einer den bug findet in dem der nutzen des flags beschrieben ist wäre ich dankbar. Ich bab jetzt ne weile gesucht und jetzt keine rechte lust mehr.

Das flag heisst "glx".

----------

## smg

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> Mal wieder so ein flag dessen nutzen mir verborgen bleibt. Ausser das ich jetzt nochmal neu baue, weil ich keine glxgears mehr habe. Dabei habe ich vorher extra das ChangeLog gelesen. Wenn einer den bug findet in dem der nutzen des flags beschrieben ist wäre ich dankbar. Ich bab jetzt ne weile gesucht und jetzt keine rechte lust mehr.
> 
> Das flag heisst "glx".

 

ähm das useflag glx hab ich nicht gesetzt, und habe trotzdem glxgears?

so what?

# ash

----------

## Voltago

Außerdem hat selbiger ebuild jetzt auch noch das 'xfs' USE flag bekommen, also falls sich jemand nach dem Upgrade wundert, dass plötzlich manche Schriftarten Scheiße aussehen, wird das wohl daran liegen.

----------

## ank666

Also bei mir sieht's so aus,

```
emerge -pv xorg-x11

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r2  -3dfx +3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc -dri -glx -hardened -insecure-drivers -ipv6 +mmx +nls +pam -sdk +sse -static -truetype-fonts -type1-fonts -(uclibc) -xfs +xprint +xv
```

Kann jemand schon was zum ATI Treiber sagen, 

oder müssen wir wirklich solange warten bis ATI gnädigerweiße dazu bereit ist 

einen neuen Treiber zu veröffentlichen?

----------

## Earthwings

Die use*.desc braucht wohl ne Überarbeitung. Zumindest xfs ist sehr ungeschickt gewählt   :Confused: 

```

$ euse -i xfs glx dri

xfs [-] [ ] [L] [sys-kernel/gentoo-sources] : If you want XFS filesystem support

EUSE WARNINGS!!

dri => Querying an invalid use flag.

glx => Querying an invalid use flag.

```

----------

## schmutzfinger

Ich habe jetzt das verdammte ding nochmal gebaut, xfs habe ich natürlich rausgelassen weil das für mich ein filesystem ist. Wenn man sich so auf http://gentoo-portage.com/ umguckt findet man nicht wirklich viel über die ganzen flags. Laut dem ebuild steht xfs für XFontServer, also werde ich das ding nochmal bauen.

Irgendwie ufert das mit der individuellen anpassung bei manchen paketen langsam aus, besonders wenn man als unbedarfter nutzer features verliert nur weil man das projekt nicht mitverfolgt und das ebuild auch immer brav liesst bevor man's mergt. Vielleicht wären da USEFLAGS wie "noxfs, noglx" angebrachter, die kann dann jeder hardcoretuner setzen wie er will.

----------

## UncleOwen

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> Vielleicht wären da USEFLAGS wie "noxfs, noglx" angebrachter, die kann dann jeder hardcoretuner setzen wie er will.

 

Nein, siehe http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/21620

----------

## Carlo

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> Vielleicht wären da USEFLAGS wie "noxfs, noglx" angebrachter

 

Hör bloß auf mit den besche...idenen no* use flags. In Zukunft wird es hoffentlich möglich sein, in den Ebuilds sinnvolle Vorgaben zu setzen, ohne diese Negationskrücke einzusetzen. 

Warum für die glx extension nicht das opengl use flag wiederverwendet wird, ist mir schleierhaft.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Ok damit muss man dann wohl leben, portage ist eben auch nicht perfekt und ohne kompromisse könnte man niemals so viele architekturen bedienen.

Mal ne ganz andere frage: Wozu brauche ich jetzt diesen xfs? So schnell auf anhieb merke ich keinen unterschied ob ich den laufen habe oder nicht.

----------

## Voltago

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> Wozu brauche ich jetzt diesen xfs? So schnell auf anhieb merke ich keinen unterschied ob ich den laufen habe oder nicht.

 

Das ist der XFontServer. Braucht man auf einem ordentlich konfigurierten System eigentlich nicht.

----------

## tam

 *Voltago wrote:*   

> Das ist der XFontServer. Braucht man auf einem ordentlich konfigurierten System eigentlich nicht.

 

Mit ordentlich konfiguriert hat das nichst zu tun. Eher vielleicht: Auf einem Einzelplatz macht der xfs nicht besonders viel Sinn.

----------

## Voltago

 *tam wrote:*   

>  *Voltago wrote:*   Das ist der XFontServer. Braucht man auf einem ordentlich konfigurierten System eigentlich nicht. 
> 
> Mit ordentlich konfiguriert hat das nichst zu tun. Eher vielleicht: Auf einem Einzelplatz macht der xfs nicht besonders viel Sinn.

 

Stimmt.

----------

## Carlo

@schmutzfinger: Mir ist's vorher nicht aufgefallen - die Version ist hart maskiert. D.h. Du solltest sie gar nicht verwenden. Im Normalfall sollte /etc/portage/package.unmask leer sein.

----------

